

Nod Gesture Control Ring - tnash
https://hellonod.com/

======
tnash
This is the kind of gesture control I'd like to see for AR products like
Google Glass. You shouldn't have to raise your hand to your face to interact
with the device. It would be amazing to be able to control an AR headset under
the table with your hand during a meeting or similar.

